# BFG Readies New GeForce 9800 GT, 9800 GT OC and GeForce 9500 GT Graphics Cards



## malware (Jul 30, 2008)

BFG Technologies, the leading North American and European supplier of advanced NVIDIA-based 3D graphics cards, power supplies and other PC enthusiast products, announced today the BFG NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT, 9800 GT OC, and the GeForce 9500 GT graphics cards. All three new BFG graphics cards offer best-in-class price versus performance, and are backed by free 24/7/365 world-class tech support and the best lifetime warranty in the industry.



 

 




*BFG GeForce 9800 GT and 9800 GT OC 512MB PCI Express Graphics Cards*
Featuring 112 processor cores each individually clocked at a blazing fast 1.5 GHz and an impressive 256-bit frame buffer interface running at 900MHz, BFG GeForce 9800 GT delivers a level of price/performance that hardcore gamers demand. The OC version of the GeForce 9800 GT offers a free boost in performance over standard-clocked cards.

*BFG GeForce 9500 GT 1GB PCI Express Graphics Card*
Featuring 1GB of on-board memory, the BFG GeForce 9500 GT provides more vibrant photos, smoother videos, and more realistic gaming. The GeForce 9500 GT provides an improved 3D user experience with Windows Vista, including Windows Media Center. By offloading tasks from the CPU, BFG GeForce 9500 GT allows you to increase your productivity by sharing, editing, and managing photos and videos with ease.

"These three new graphics cards from BFG deliver a great visual experience and realistic gameplay in today's most popular games," said John Malley, senior director of marketing for BFG Technologies. "But great gaming isn't all these cards provide-an improved 3D experience with Microsoft Windows Vista allows for easy management of photos and videos, and NVIDIA's revolutionary PureVideo HD engine offers astounding Blu-ray movie picture quality with reduced CPU utilization and low power consumption. Best of all, with our Lifetime Warranty, 24/7/365 free tech support, and our 100 Day Trade Up program, customers can buy with confidence knowing their investment will give them years of outstanding performance."

Eligible for the BFG Trade Up program: The BFG GeForce 9800 GT, 9800 GT OC, and GeForce 9500 GT graphics card are eligible for the BFG Trade Up Program. The BFG Trade Up Program gives registered customers a one time opportunity to upgrade their current BFG graphics card to a more recently released, higher performance BFG graphics card and only pay the difference in cost plus any applicable taxes within 100 days of purchase. Learn more at http://www.bfgtech.com/tradeupprogram.aspx.

*Availability*
BFG NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT, 9800 GT OC, and GeForce 9500 GT graphics cards will be available at leading online retail outlets throughout North America and Europe beginning July 29.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 30, 2008)

Um Malware no offense, but why do I only see news concerning nvidia?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

cause AMD isnt doing anything of interest this week?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 30, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> cause AMD isnt doing anything of interest this week?



that;s cause advertizing cost money, and seeing the price of amd's stock of late indicates that they don't have any lol


----------



## malware (Jul 30, 2008)

It's NVIDIA that released their new cards yesterday, not ATI? Where's the problem ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

ATi is happy with there line up of cards so they dont feel like making new cards and wasting money.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> ATi is happy with there line up of cards so they dont feel like making new cards and wasting money.



Hell, it'd be a stretch to say that even Nvidia's "made" anything with these rebadged 8800GT's. :shadedshu


----------

